# Kann JUnit XML Parsen?



## Semox (21. Jun 2010)

Hallo Forum

Weiß jemand, ob man mit JUnit auch XML parsen kann? In der API weiß ich gar nicht wo ich da suchen soll? Hat jemand mit JUnit und XML parsen Erfahrung?

Viele Grüße,
Semo


----------



## mvitz (21. Jun 2010)

Also parsen kann JUnit kein XML, ist auch nicht die Aufgabe eines Testframeworks. Für das parsen von XML gibts z.B. hier (XML, JAXP, StAX, SAX, DOM und JDOM mit Java) Tipps/Anleitungen.

Wenn du genauer sagst, was für XML du parsen möchtest und wofür du das brauchst, kann man dir evtl. einen genaueren Tipp geben.


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jun 2010)

Die Frage ist, willst du innerhalb von einem Unittest XML parsen?


----------

